# Anyone know the breeder?



## john55 (Mar 17, 2018)

This picture pops up on many Google searches for pictures of GSD's. Just wondering, does anyone know who the breeder and/or owner of this dog is? 

Also, is the dog West German show lines or ???

Thanks, John


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Dog has the typical west German show line look. It would be impossible to guess the breeder/owner without knowing who the dog is.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

OR the dog could be American show lines --- based on the shoulder layback and the top-line / back 
(no roadh), larger ears , and apparent rear angulation - - turn of stifle , and the colour paling -


----------

